# which is best laptop under 50K..??? :-?



## pawanbs (Jul 27, 2013)

i'm planning to buy laptop with good GPU and also good performance.
so please suggest me a good laptop available in market.
i'm confused with AMD HD 7XXX , AMD HD 8XXX and Nvidia GT6XX and Nvidia GT7XX grapihic cards. 
which are best GPU's for laptop??
please suggest me 
thanx in advance


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 27, 2013)

You have to post your queries regarding laptops here
and don't forget to fill the questionnaire


----------

